# be quiet! Pure Power Gewinnspiel [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (21. Juni 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *be quiet! Pure Power Gewinnspiel [Anzeige]*

					Gewinnen Sie eines der brandneuen Pure Power L8-Modelle ohne Kabelmanagement von be quiet!

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *be quiet! Pure Power Gewinnspiel [Anzeige]*


----------



## Woiferl94 (21. Juni 2013)

Wieder nur über Facebook möglich


----------



## vinyard (21. Juni 2013)

Woiferl94 schrieb:


> Wieder nur über Facebook möglich


 


werbung XD


----------



## Woiferl94 (21. Juni 2013)

vinyard schrieb:


> werbung XD


 
WTF Werbung ? Wo ?


----------



## Voodoo2 (21. Juni 2013)

seit sieben Jahren ungeschlagenen Marktführer be quiet! (laut GfK-Daten 2007-2013)

aber nicht bei unseren lesern 


Wieder nur über Facebook möglich


----------



## Amigo (21. Juni 2013)

Facebook only! 

Immerhin sind die 2 Fragen etwas "anspruchsvoller" als in den meißten Gewinnspielen.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (21. Juni 2013)

Tja, schade, Facebook, ohne mich...


----------



## Robonator (21. Juni 2013)

> Gewinnen Sie eines der brandneuen Pure Power L8-Modelle ohne Kabelmanagement von be quiet!


L8 und neu? Hab ich da was verpasst  Dazu auch noch ohne Kabelmanagement? 
Das ist für mich eher ein Rückschritt, da lohnt es sich ja nichtmal mitzumachen


----------



## Dartwurst (21. Juni 2013)

Facebook, nein Danke.


----------



## 0815klimshuck (21. Juni 2013)

Facebook


----------



## PCGH_Marco (21. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

hierbei handelt es sich um eine Anzeige. Das Gewinnspiel wurde von Be quiet gebucht. Dass Facebook eine Voraussetzung ist, hat sich Be quiet so gewünscht.

Grüße
Marco


----------



## turbosnake (21. Juni 2013)

Ihr spamt also euer eigenes Forum zu?


----------



## Drapenot (21. Juni 2013)

Bitte auf der Classic Seite keine News mehr zu Facebook Gewinnspielen!
Wenn man schon eh nicht mit machen kann, dann will ich davon auch nichts wissen 

Naja wenn Be quiet sich das so wünscht, dann wünschen sich die Kunden vieleicht irgendwann kein Be quiet mehr


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Juni 2013)

Maybe next Time


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (21. Juni 2013)

Drapenot schrieb:


> Bitte auf der Classic Seite keine News mehr zu Facebook Gewinnspielen!:


 Das siehst Du völlig falsch.
Da ja inzwischen eh jeder bei Facebook ist *hust* und die Möglichkeiten der (sozialen) Interaktion dort eh viel mehr im Vordergrund stehen,
gibt es bald auf der Classic Seite (PCGH: Computer, IT-Technik und PC-Spiele) garkeine News mehr, sondern eine direkte verlinkung zum PCGH-Profil bei Facebook und dort finden wir dann alle News etcpp.
Da spart Computec außerdem auch noch Hardware und Personal, denn nun müssen sie keine Seiten mehr hosten und die Administration übernimmt auch Facebook. Und bei illegalen Aktivitäten von Usern haftet ebenfalls nicht mehr Computec, sondern Facebook. Gelichzeitg sind alle, die PCGH-Online weiternutzen wollen, gezwungen bei Facebook mit zu machen. Und können dafür danna uch wieder an diesen ach so tollen Gewinnspieln teilen nehmen.
Das ist quasi DIE Win-win-win-Situation für alle Beteiligten!


----------



## BxBender (21. Juni 2013)

BUHHHH!!!!!
Ich hasse Facebook und Gewinnspiele / Computerspiele, die mir "Vorteile" durch die Anlegung eines Accounts suggerieren.
Zwar benötige ich zwar ein neues BeQuiet-Netzteil dank Grafikkarte und demnächst Prozessor, für eine kleine Chance auf Kostenreduzierung lasse ich mich dazu aber nicht "prostituieren". 
Trotzdem begrüße ich natürlich Gewinnspiele bei PC Games /PCGH.
Aber bitte nicht so.
Dann lieber mit mehren Fragen, die sich um das Unternehmen und deren Produkte handeln, wo man sich dann auf deren Webseite einlesen kann und dann die Antworten eingeben kann.


----------



## turbosnake (21. Juni 2013)

Die einzige die  bis jetzt eigentlich nur FB freie Gewinnspiele anbieten sind computerbase.de.


----------



## Netboy (21. Juni 2013)

PCGH_Marco schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hierbei handelt es sich um eine Anzeige. Das Gewinnspiel wurde von Be quiet gebucht. Dass Facebook eine Voraussetzung ist, hat sich Be quiet so gewünscht.
> 
> ...





> Um zu gewinnen, müssen Sie nur folgende Schritte befolgen:
> 1. Like die PCGH-Facebook-Seite




Und aus welchem Grund möchte Be quiet einen like auf der PCGH -Facebook-Seite 
Ihr haltet uns wohl für blöd oder wie


----------



## Voodoo2 (21. Juni 2013)

Netboy schrieb:


> Und aus welchem Grund möchte Be quiet einen like auf der PCGH -Facebook-Seite
> Ihr haltet uns wohl für blöd oder wie


 

warum zur hölle gibt es kein daumen runter symbol bei gesichtsfratze 
*turbosnake*
da mach ich doch glatt ne schmarotzer tour bei computerbase.de


----------



## Edgecution (22. Juni 2013)

be quiet Facebook Likes?

Behaltet Eure Netzteile.


----------



## marvelmaster (22. Juni 2013)

Is das 3st mit den likes


----------



## keinnick (22. Juni 2013)

Netboy schrieb:


> Und aus welchem Grund möchte Be quiet einen like auf der PCGH -Facebook-Seite
> Ihr haltet uns wohl für blöd oder wie



Genau das hab ich mich auch gefragt...


----------



## Gamer090 (22. Juni 2013)

Wie alle Gewinnspiele geht es nur für Einwohner aus Deutschland, liege ich richtig damit? 

Jedenfalls wenn meine Adresse oder Telefonnummer bei FB sein muss dann haben die PEch gehabt war nie drin und kommt nie rein.

Die Modelle sind mir unbekannt, dachte die L8 sind 430W aufwärts und nicht bei 400W da es sich aber um Modelle handelt die nicht auf dem Markt sind kann es daran liegen das es Prototypen sind und das gefällt mir nicht so richtig.


----------



## Jack ONeill (22. Juni 2013)

Ich will ja keinen persönlich angreifen aber das liest sich grad wie ne Story aus einem Kindergarten sicher ist FB nicht die optimale Lösung aber es ist auch nicht der Teufel

mfg


----------



## turbosnake (22. Juni 2013)

Es ist die schlechteste Lösung.
Beste: Nur PCGHX
2 Beste Kein Gewinnspiel
3.: Irgendein Acc auf einer fremden HP nötig.

Ist also der Teufel.


----------



## mds51 (22. Juni 2013)

Tja.. Facebook.. dann kauf ich mir lieber meine Hardware bevor ich mich bei der Grütze anmelde

Aber warum immer nur über sowas


----------



## Caduzzz (23. Juni 2013)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Ich will ja keinen persönlich angreifen aber das liest sich grad wie ne Story aus einem Kindergarten sicher ist FB nicht die optimale Lösung aber es ist auch nicht der Teufel
> 
> mfg


 
...aber es ist jedes mal das Gleiche hier im Forum, wenn ein Gewinnspiel ausschließlich mit/über Fratzebuch geht meckern mehr User als sich User melden, die das gut finden...

ok, bei knapp 95.000 Benutzern im Forum sind die wenigen Kommentare contra Facebook aber dennoch meistens immer noch in der Überzahl im Gegensatz zu den Befürwortern, selbst die Anti-Facebook Gruppe hier im Forum hat über 100 Mitglieder (dafür das Gruppen hier im Forum eigentlich total unterbewertet/ wenig genutzt sind, sind das schon viel)
Das sind die Momente in denen mir vermutlich Leute erzählen wollen wie "wichtig" und unerlässlich heutzutage ein facebookacc ist.. oh doch, ich brauch's nicht! Weder um Kontakt zu halten zu Freunden noch für Gewinnspiele.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: wie so oft kommt hier Facebook nicht gut an. Es gibt bloß einige die das nicht verstehen wollen; bei mehreren Teilnahmewegen könnte jeder der mitmachen will selbst entscheiden über welche Plattform teilnehmen möchte (ganz davon abgesehen, dass man bei einem Gewinnspiel nicht mitmachen muss) ... geht nur um das Prinzip...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Juni 2013)

Ich denke es wird auch in absehbarer Zeit wieder mal normale Gewinnspiele geben


----------



## Threshold (23. Juni 2013)

Gewinnspiele bitte ohne Facebook Zwang.

Früher hat man eine Postkarte ausgefüllt und die Lösung hinten drauf geschrieben. Das waren noch Zeiten.


----------



## Skysnake (24. Juni 2013)

Facebook = ohne mich

Die können von mir aus "verschenken" was Sie wollen, so lange Facebook dafür gebraucht wird, können die das alles behalten...


----------



## Pokerclock (24. Juni 2013)

Der Gewinnspielveranstalter tut sich am Ende selbst keinen Gefallen damit. Es wird stellenweise sicherlich nicht nur zu einem Verzicht an der Teilnahme am Gewinnspiel führen, sondern auch zu einem Verzicht zukünftig die Netzteile zu kaufen. Vermutlich ist aber gerade das, das Schöne an den Facebook-Likes - sie lassen keinen Schluss auf das Feedback der User zu, ergo muss man sich auch nicht damit beschäftigen.


----------



## Research (24. Juni 2013)

Ich war mal so frei:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...us-pcgh-und-facebook-wer-ist-nicht-dabei.html

Pokerclock, hiermit mache ich dich haftbar das ich es ins richtige Forum verschoben habe, auch wenn ich dich deswegen nie konsultiert habe.
Du bist halt gerade da und kannst nicht weglaufen.

Warum dahin? Nun es ist, ähnlich der Werbung, ist dies nicht sogar Werbung?, ein gestalterisches Element der Website. Und je nach Ergebnis könnte es sein das wir davon nun mehr oder weniger haben, bzw. sie in veränderter Form auftreten.


----------



## h_tobi (27. Juni 2013)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Facebook = ohne mich
> 
> Die können von mir aus "verschenken" was Sie wollen, so lange Facebook dafür gebraucht wird, können die das alles behalten...


 

Dem ist NICHTS mehr hinzuzufügen.


----------



## SupprDeitsch (27. Juni 2013)

wie viele von den Leuten die jetzt nein schreien haben für den Crysis 3 Betatest einen Like bei FB gesetzt  ?

Aber mal im ernst, ich find das auch nicht gut.
Aber zur Not kann ma sich n Fake Konto erstellen, is zwar nich erlaubt laut FB aber woher sollen die das auch wissen.
(ACHTUNG: DER LETZTE SATZ IST NUR DIE EIGENE MEINUNG UND KEIN AUFRUF FAKE-KONTEN ZU ERSTELLEN)


----------



## GxGamer (27. Juni 2013)

Ich habe zwar Facebook, mache bei sowas trotzdem nicht mit. Wie schon gesagt, damals waren Gewinnspiele noch reine Gewinnspiele, welche an sich genug Werbung/Aufmerksamkeit gebracht haben. Heutzutage muss man sich aber noch an die Firma "koppeln" und sich mit Werbung zutexten lassen um überhaupt teilnehmen zu können. Ihr macht euch so beliebt damit. Und in ein paar Jahren quakt ihr dann genau so rum wie heute die Webseitenbetreiber, bitte Adblocker abzuschalten. Erst mit Zwängen nerven und wenn die Zwänge geblockt werden, anbetteln kommen und auf "Solidarität" hoffen.


----------



## ha-jo55 (29. Juni 2013)

h_tobi schrieb:


> Dem ist NICHTS mehr hinzuzufügen.


bin auch voll deiner Meinung.
Ich brauch auch kein facebook.


----------



## Esinger (29. Juni 2013)

gute netzteile
aber facebook anmeldung
dann behaltet doch euren kram
sche*** facebook anmeldung


----------



## DET62 (3. Juli 2013)

Esinger schrieb:


> gute netzteile
> aber facebook anmeldung
> dann behaltet doch euren kram
> sche*** facebook anmeldung


 
absolut der selben Meinung, facebook nein danke


----------



## Tengri86 (4. Juli 2013)

Super Netzteile,

Aber ich werde mich niemals bei Facebook anmelden


----------



## AeroX (4. Juli 2013)

Genau macht alle nicht mit dann bekomm ich alles   

Ne spass beiseite, jedem das seine mit facebook.


----------



## Werniman (6. August 2013)

Egal ob nun mit oder ohne Kabelmanagement...ich freue mich jeden Fall über das Netzteil,das da gerade per Post kam  Dankeschön!


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (6. August 2013)

Glückwunsch!


----------



## Gamer090 (6. August 2013)

Du Glücklicher Gratuliere dir dazu


----------

